# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Allo ena ftp site up...

## digitron

Dokimaste sto 10.46.251.32 me anonymous na sindetheite apo komvo dti meria...  :: 

Peite kai sxolia!

----------


## bakolaz

Connection refused.Opote no comments  ::

----------


## geomanous

pantos prin douleye...
ego mphka prin
tora omos....

----------


## digitron

Sorry paidia xtes katafera na tiganiso to trofodotiko mou.  :: 
Aurio pairno neo stuff kai tha ton ksanasikoso.

----------

